# Hydraulic log splitter on a 3-point hitch work well?



## yspm

I figured this would work every bit as well as a trailer-drug standalone with its own motor, but when I tried to buy one with my new CUT, my dealer said that a CUT's GPM was too low and that splitter cycle time was poor. Anyone here have experience with one of these? How do they compare to a standalone unit? I want a 20 ton one.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

What CUT do you have? Unless it's dinky, it should run it just fine.


----------



## grnspot110

Can't answer your question --- yet! I'm working on modifying my hmde. splitter that built for my 1958-JD 520 to work on my JD 790. Local supplier was out of the control valves that I need yesterday, so I'll have to wait until next week. Plan is to add a control valve to the splitter (used the tractor control on the 520) & run hoses up to the loader bucket cylinder couplers on the right side of the 790 & tie off the joy stick.

Talked to the dealer's shop foreman about it, he saw no reason it won't work that way! Won't be fast, but I work alone & am not in a hurry. Only do no more than one 16' trailer load at a time, if that! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nice outfit Grnspt! Lucky dude!


----------



## AlbertaPutter

my dealer said that a CUT's GPM was too low and that splitter cycle time was poor

Might want to get another opinion.

Cycle time can be overrated if you are by yourself just take your time.

I am also looking for a 3PH splitter and came across one that had a hyd pump driven off the rear PTO=25 GPM. Look for one of those. Sorry can't remember where I saw it.

EDIT:
http://www.timberwolfcorp.com/log_splitters/default.asp?id=7

Nice unit grnspot110 :thumbsup:


----------



## yspm

AlbertaPutter said:


> my dealer said that a CUT's GPM was too low and that splitter cycle time was poor
> 
> Might want to get another opinion.
> 
> Cycle time can be overrated if you are by yourself just take your time.
> 
> I am also looking for a 3PH splitter and came across one that had a hyd pump driven off the rear PTO=25 GPM. Look for one of those. Sorry can't remember where I saw it.
> 
> EDIT:
> Log Splitters | Firewood Processors | Conveyors | Timberwolf Wood Processing Equipment
> 
> Nice unit grnspot110 :thumbsup:


Most CUTs have low GPM, but MF's GPM is much higher than most other CUTs. Also, I got the Splitfire, it splits in both directions:
http://www.split-fire.com/

PTO-driven auxiliary hydraulics are definitely a great solution, but the ones I've seen are darned expensive.


----------



## grnspot110

I did get mine set up for the 790. It's not fast, but I work by myself & don't get in a hurry anyway! I just lay the long hoses up over the fender & hook to the bucket cylinder connections, tie off the joy stick with a tarp strap & use the control valve on the splitter. The control valve, hoses & quick connects cost me close to $200, doubling the price of my splitter. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## rj'sbarn

I've seen 3pt splitters for sale on the interwebs that run a hydraulic pump off the spline shaft on the pto.
If your tractor has a low flow pump that might be a route to at least look down.


----------



## GreenFlyer

That is a nice setup, grnspot.


----------



## yspm

grnspot110 said:


> I did get mine set up for the 790. It's not fast, but I work by myself & don't get in a hurry anyway! I just lay the long hoses up over the fender & hook to the bucket cylinder connections, tie off the joy stick with a tarp strap & use the control valve on the splitter. The control valve, hoses & quick connects cost me close to $200, doubling the price of my splitter. ~~ grnspot110


Sweet - great bang for the buck!


----------



## yspm

So here's what I finally ended up with: 

I got the MF 1648 tractor. The rated Max Output @ SCV Couplers is 12.3 gpm, a good bit better than most CUTs which average around 5 gpm. I got the Splitfire 3203 Log Splitter which goes in 2 directions, hence no waiting for a slow return. Here is a video of my splitter on a MF 2310, which is only rated at 4.1 gpm at the valve. 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VHnqWrAC8do?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VHnqWrAC8do?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

The pic below is mine, I figure it will _smoke_. I will follow up later with a report on function and a video.


----------



## ingerdeere

Hello,
recently finished making hydraulic lines for using the 13 ton Powerhorse 3pt log splitter. Viewed a lot of the information previously available on this forum and looks like several folks had some rough experiences with dealers and local hose shops. Since I have more time than money I chased down parts to use on a 2305 Power Beyond QDC's used for 260 backhoe. Quick parts list is 3/8 to 1/2 reducer fitting (2) 6 ft X 1/2" hoses with 3/8" NPT thread (2) and Hnv-38-NPT QDC coupler (Male/female) from Faster and a 1/2" male X 1/2" female pip swivel 45 degrees for inflow side and teflon tape. All available at Northern except the HNV-38 which I purchased and they drop shipped from Motion Industries. Motion Industries Part number for the Faster brand HNV-38 was 00285506 and 00285630.. The Apache and Pioneer 3/8 QDC will not fit. Check the number on the couplings on your tractor before ordering but the PBY kit LVB24981 does not appear to cross reference with any information available from my dealer (JRE). Faster contact number is 800-231-2501 and ask for Landon. Total cost for both lines/couplings etc was just about $75. My understanding is different year 2305 may have a different brand of QDC. Cycle time on this splitter, on my 2305 seems to peak at 12 seconds, full lenth travel at about 1750... not faster at higher rpm. Works for me. Will rent to splint larger rounds. Hope this helps somebody. My apologies if this is "old" info. Thanks for all the other previous posts on this subject it helped alot......even the information from our Orange Brethren.


----------



## NBKnight

Here's mine...


----------



## ingerdeere

Ouch! Looks serious


----------



## NBKnight

Works great.Can split 2 logs at once


----------



## yspm

yspm said:


> So here's what I finally ended up with:
> 
> I got the MF 1648 tractor. The rated Max Output @ SCV Couplers is 12.3 gpm, a good bit better than most CUTs which average around 5 gpm. I got the Splitfire 3203 Log Splitter which goes in 2 directions, hence no waiting for a slow return. Here is a video of my splitter on a MF 2310, which is only rated at 4.1 gpm at the valve.
> 
> I figure my Splitfire 3203 will _smoke_. I will follow up later with a report on function and a video.


It took a while to finally put my Splitfire 3203 to the test, it works great. Here's a vid of me using it with my MF 1648:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/REadlYJF8Qw?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ingerdeere

Nice set up...quick work


----------

